# By Scotts



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

By Scotts, it was nice knowing you. NOT! I had a Scotts walk behind mower and it was only 3 years old and it already broke down. Than got repaired and then the transmition completely detached from the frame and was on the ground. Scotts what did they ever do for me? Screw me? I think so.:swallow: :swallow: :swallow:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well realy the Scotts walk behind mowers are realy made by MTD. Mine is anyway. Wile not the best, it has been OK for me. Sorry you got a bad one.

One thing I DON'T like about it, it that it is hard to push when you are not using the selp propelled mode.


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree. Very hard to push. Mine is made by johndeer. Its just manuafactured to scots with there logo on it. Now I have a beef with B&S too. Because oi is leaking out of the OHV. So I replaced the head gasket only to notice that the fram of the OHV was bent. I don't think I will fixing that any time soon.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Scotts mowers sold at Home Depot were Murray and Murray/Noma products until Deere started producing for HD a couple years ago. Deere's first year the units said "Scotts" ,then "Scotts by John Deere",then they just went whole hog and stuck the Deere brand in there.

Before HD picked up the name (licensed of course) from the fertilizer company,Kmart had the license and was putting it on mowers,tillers,riders produced by American Yard Products with an odd Murray/Noma thrown in every now and then.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Neil Mine must be a Murry then. I knew it was not a JD, forgot what it was.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Scotts walk behind transmition went bad?


----------

